# how old is a cobalt blue bromo-seltzer bottle



## matthew12438 (Mar 5, 2008)

hi everyone can anyone tell me how old a cobalt blue bromo-seltzer bottle is?


----------



## GuntherHess (Mar 5, 2008)

Right around the turn of the 20th century +/- a few years.


----------



## cobaltbot (Mar 5, 2008)

Matthew,

Check out post #10 at the following for some cool history behind bromo seltzer:


----------



## glass man (Mar 5, 2008)

AT a recent bottle show I sold sheet music advertising bromo.


----------



## Plumbata (Mar 5, 2008)

That is an awesome aqua bromo, cobaltbot. Its a good thing you knew to keep it even though it wasn't as pretty as the blue ones, hehe. Are there known embossment errors on any of the early ABM corkers? I have a big box of em and might have to go through them if so!

 Those darn bromide addicted or hungover TOC people made Emerson millions and filled our dumps with the residue of their habits. At least it is cobalt residue though. [] I dug in a small 30s dump along a creek one day in december, where seriously 70% of the bottles dumped were those big 24ish ounce bromos. It was pretty ridiculous. Brought back 13 of em though many ones buried broke due to freezing water, as it was a creek bank dump. Industrial size consumer in that deposit!


----------



## cobaltbot (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks, I got a teal green now too, but no error bottles.  Still need a teal blue.  The misprints are  backwards Zâ€™s, BOMO, BALTIMORG, SELTZLR. 

 Anybody ever see a yellow green one?  not me


----------

